# Bán rẻ Xe nâng điện CTQN1530 có bệ đứng Gọi 0985349137



## tonhoa (14 Tháng chín 2021)

Bán rẻ Xe nâng điện CTQN1530 có bệ đứng Gọi 0985349137
*Xe nâng điện đứng lái CTQN1530 *Tải trọng 1.5 tấn cao 3 mét thuộc dòng xe nâng điện cao đứng lái. Giúp nâng hạ và di chuyển hoàn toàn bằng điện. Đồng thời có bệ đứng lái dành cho người điều khiển đứng lên đó. Phù hợp với nhu cầu nâng hạ hàng hóa nhiều, quãng đường di chuyển dài, nền nhà bằng phẳng.






Liên hệ/zalo : *0985.349.137 Mỹ Hòa


THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT XE NÂNG ĐIỆN ĐỨNG LÁI CTQN1530*


Model: CTQN1530
Tải trọng nâng: 1.5 tấn
Chiều cao khi hạ:90mm
chiều cao nâng cao nhất:3 mét
Tổng chiều cao khi mở rộng: 4020mm
Chiều cao khi đóng: 1900mm
Chiều dài càng nâng: 1150mm
Chiều rộng càng nâng: 680mm
Tổng chiều rộng càng nâng: 850mm
Sử dụng nguồn điện: 24V,30A
Bảo hành 18 tháng( bánh xe, mạch điện, ắc quy 06 tháng)
Hãng sản xuất: Niuli Đài Loan lắp ráp tại Trung Quốc





*LỢI ÍCH KHI SỬ DỤNG XE NÂNG ĐIỆN CTQN1530*


Xe nâng điện hoàn toàn nâng hạ và di chuyển bằng điện, cho hiệu quả cao nhất.
Thay thế toàn bộ sức lực con người trong việc bốc vác hàng hóa nặng. Từ đó giảm thiểu chi phí nhân công.
Xe có bệ đứng lái nên có thể di chuyển được ở quãng đường dài. Phù hợp với doanh nghiệp lớn có nhiều kho cần luân chuyển hàng hóa.
Xe đưa hàng lên độ cao tối đa 3 mét. Với chiều cao nâng này, sức con người khó có thẻ làm được nếu như không sử dụng xe nâng điện.
Đây là một trong số những sản phẩm có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, không cồng kềnh như những dòng ngồi lái hay đứng lái khác. Có thể di chuyển vào giữa những kệ hàng mà lối đi nhỏ.
Xe sử dụng điện nên hoàn toàn sạch sẽ không ô nhiễm môi trường cũng như tiết kiệm chi phí nhiên liệu.
Sản phẩm được sản xuất trên dây truyền công nghệ hiện đại của nhà sản xuất Niuli. Thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới. Vì vậy chúng ta hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng của sản phẩm.
>>> Sản phẩm khác Nhà sản xuất như Xe nâng điện đi bộ lái OPK





*CẤU TẠO XE NÂNG ĐIỆN CTQN1530*


Hình dáng bên ngoài kiên cố - chắc chắn- được cấu tạo từ kim loại và nhựa bền bỉ
Kim loại là loại hợp kim cao cấp rất chắc chắn - dùng để cấu tạo khung xe và càng nâng
Khung lưới bảo vệ an toàn khi điều khiển, có đứng và ben bảo vệ 02 bên rất an toàn
Bộ phận điều khiền đặt ngay tầm người làm việc rất thoải mái khi vận hành – Có Công tắc an toàn ngay trên thân xe (xảy ra sự cố chỉ cần ấn xuống thì toàn bộ hệ thống sẽ ngắt hết ngưng hoạt động ngay)
Bộ phận Nút An Toàn đặt ngay trung tâm bộ phận điều khiển – Giup cho việc xảy ra sự cố khi vận hành được nâng cao
Bánh xe PU Cao cấp có thiết kế cân bằng xe, đúng tiêu chuẩn của nhà sản xuất
Xích tải được thiết kế 2 bên khung nâng rất chắc chắn
Ắc quy 24V mạnh mẽ thời gian sử dụng lên đến 7 – 8 Giờ
Hệ thống sạc tự động ngắt khi Pin đầy









*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

Địa Chỉ: 154/1 QL1A, P.Tân Thới Hiệp, Q.12, THCM

Hotline / Zalo : 0985.349.137

Mail: myhoa208@gmail.com


----------

